# Morula Success?



## mrsblue

Hello all, 

We're just undergoing our first round of ICSI (low count and morphology) I only produced 7 eggs, only 3 mature and 1 borderline but all 4 fertilised and on Tuesday I was over the moon.

On Thursday we had one 8 cell, 2 six cell and one 5 cell embies, all top grade. So they took us to blast.

This morning went for et and only one had grown since weds 
That one was still only a morula.

Now I feel totally diheartened. Why won't my embryos grow? Can't believe my little morula has any real chance of going further.

Need some help not to give up hope.

X


----------



## magsandemma

Hi mrs blue


I dont have any experience of this as I havent made it past day3 embryos, but you may just have a slower developing embryo, they all develop at different rates and this is still what would be expected at day 4 and some places state on day 5 also so do not give up hope!!!  You still have every chance, so rest up and take it easy and lots of PMA to you!!!


Maggie
xx


----------



## jo_11

Mrs Blue:  Although I didn't have success with my morulas, when I ended up with these on day 5 for transfer I Googled and posted on FF a lot to try and find success stories.  There are many.  I also spoke with the embryologists in the lab at my clinic and they were fabulous.  They said it's perfectly normal for embies to be at morula stage on day 5, and often they go to blast on day 6.  For me, and I suspect for you as well, there was no point going to day 6 given that the best of the best was there for transfer, and they're better off inside you.  Unfortunately embies don't necessarily read the text books that say they 'should' be blasts on day 5   There's a school of thought that says morulas end up being girls... wishing you all the very best on your 2ww; enjoy being PUPO!  xxx


----------



## karenanna

Hi MrsBlue

It's not exactly the same but we had enough embryos to go to blastocyst and did, but by day 5 the best ones were at morula stage or less. Because I had a few they decided to go to day 6 and although they were slower developers we ended up with 2 good ones. 

Remember 'Google is not your friend'    - I spent hours googling day 6 transfers and found lots of info about how they were less successful, but it worked for me and I also have a cycle buddy who it worked for. So a morula on day 5 can develop to be a lovely blastocyst on day 6 - don't give up hope    - also if there was a clear front runner yesterday they are definitely better off developing inside you.

Sending lots of   

Karenanna xxx


----------



## mrsblue

Thanks ladies, I still feel really deflated. Worried that because the other three embies all arrested this little guy is probably going to as well. I need to get my PMA back because if he does hatch I don't want to be feeding him all my miserable vibes!
Thought my 2ww would be really exciting but it's pretty horrible so far...
Xx


----------

